# Blooming E1, E4 or E6!!!!



## Ruth Goode (Nov 23, 2010)

It's so annoying to try to test Carly and the meter read E1, E4 or E6 aarrgghh!! She was having another hypo and I had to changed 5 strips to get the result so is there any tricks to avoid them?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

Not sure if you can avoid them, but it certainly is annoying when you've gone to the trouble to prick and get blood and then it fails! You should report the errors to Accuchek and they should send you another pot. With some pots  it seems that if one fails then you will find others in that pot that fail


----------



## grandma (Nov 23, 2010)

it could be the batteries as well i keeped getting E4 and E6 on the one i had and i had just put in new batteries. I phoned Accu Chek and they sent me a new one give them a ring.


----------



## treasure_ireland (Nov 23, 2010)

Iv had quite a few errors with my aviva nano lately, didn't really think much about it until I read your post. I even changed the battery, as I thought it was the meter not the strips!

Think I may send an email to accu-chek now you mentioned it


----------



## bev (Nov 23, 2010)

I would ask for a new meter and batteries.Bev


----------



## grandma (Nov 23, 2010)

bev said:


> I would ask for a new meter and batteries.Bev



i dident have to ask they just said that they would send me a new meter they were very good nobother at all. And they sent a bag to sent the old one back in


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

treasure_ireland said:


> Iv had quite a few errors with my aviva nano lately, didn't really think much about it until I read your post. I even changed the battery, as I thought it was the meter not the strips!
> 
> Think I may send an email to accu-chek now you mentioned it



I kept getting E7 (electronic error) on my nano after just recently putting new batteries in it so I called them and they sent a replacement. I had to send the old nano back in a special envelope they sent.


----------



## MIsmail (Nov 23, 2010)

Cold weather may also play a part....


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes it's frustrating and if it's happening too often have a word with the manufactuers...

My nano has just gone belly up, I've been having trouble with it deciding that the batteries have gone even if they were brand new, so faff with the batteries and change positions etc, then get the meter back...  But not today it completely knackered...

Luckily I do have a spare nano but don't like this one as it tends to read high, I think I ticking along nicely only to find my HbA1c is a lot higher than expected... 

So phone call in the morning to request a replacement..


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

There must be a manufacturing or design fault for so many nanos to be going wrong for this reason.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 23, 2010)

I recently got a new Aviva as mine was getting in a muddle about whether or not it needed new batteries, the moment I got a new one the old one started behaving and has been fine since!  At least I now have a spare.  Got it from the hospital clinic.


----------



## grandma (Nov 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> There must be a manufacturing or design fault for so many nanos to be going wrong for this reason.



i have changed to the new accu chek mobile and just keep the nano for a spare now. mobiles a bit bulky but i like it.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for all these feedbacks, I have not had any problem with the strips since - so its must be ME!!


----------

